# Wood furnace, or stove?



## bigbuck (Mar 17, 2001)

It depends on the insurance company. Some treat pellot and would stoves the same and some charge less for pellot stoves. Most will want pictures and to do an inspection. As far as how much the surcharge it depends on the company. I have seen some as low as $30. I'm a licensed agent if you have any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

my thought on a basement wood furnace is do you really want to keep hauling wood into the basement?


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Fred: getting wood into the basement is not a problem. It'll just slide down a chute. 

Guys: while I appreciate the thoughts, as I said initially I've already addressed the insurance issue.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Liver and Onions said:


> Have you considered the pellet stoves.


Not really. I'd have to buy pellets. I've got an unlimited supply of free firewood in my backyard.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I have a pellet stove in my basement, due to all the safety switches on the stove I have that most insurance companies are not as concerned with them as a wood stove. My current insurer has a rider on it but its leads than $20 a month. I have one of the biggest stoves they make, and its nice but understand it won't heat your house from the basement on its own, a mistake I learner the hard way. Pellet stoves are not that cheap either I have around $3000 in mine and you have to buy the pellets. Just some general info. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lukasz (May 30, 2012)

I got a cheap wood stove from menards. its a 224dle or something like that. I paid 268 for it in 2005. now its much more. I have a 1268sq ft hm and the thing heats pretty well. I haven't used it last year because I have a young infant. the way my unit works I put my wood in and turn the blower on. after a while its pretty hot in the house. I ran it with out the blower too. I am pretty satisfied


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

Huffy said:


> I'm contemplating putting a wood heater in my basement. Primarily I want it for the times during the winter that our power gets knocked out and the primary heater doesn't work. But, if it works well I may start using it as the primary heater to save costs.
> 
> I'm just starting to research these, and here's my question. I like the furnace type like in the link below, but am wondering how well (if at all) they work when the power goes out and you can't use the blower? Am I correct in assuming that the heat will still rise through the duct work, but just not quite as well? Or am I better off going with a traditional stove type that just lets the heat radiate out?
> 
> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/united-states-stove-hot-blast-warm-air-furnace-1900-sq-ft


I have the same model in my house. Like you I also have an unlimited supply of wood out the back door. Cant see myself paying for pellets either. Just doesn't make since. I heat abiut 1500 sf with mine and it does great. Warm all year. Go thru about 25 face cord a year. Obviously how good insulation is will make that vary. As far as if the power goes out, I don't like it. You figure that there is no air blowing round that box then. That outside heats up kinda fast and it starts to smell a bit. Think the paint is heating up. I just plug my stove in to a genny if the power does go out. Now don't let that statement teder you away. It is a great stove and will heat your home nicly.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

